# Hi-country seasonings not that good?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anybody used the hi-country meat seasoning you find at Cabelas and liked them? I have tried several different flavors of their jerky mix and I can't really say that I care for any of them. Last night I tried my hand at my first batch of summer sausage using some of their summer sausage mix and it turned out pretty meh. I might have to go to Goob's sausage making thread and use some of is recipes because the pre-mixes I have used just really haven't been that good. Do any of you have pre-mixed stuff for summer sausage, brats, or whatever that you have liked?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that with the majority of these seasonings that I need to almost double the amount from what they say to use to get it where I taste buds can even taste it. 

Perhaps I have eaten too many hot peppers and have burnt them off?.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have found that with the majority of these seasonings that I need to almost double the amount from what they say to use to get it where I taste buds can even taste it.
> 
> Perhaps I have eaten too many hot peppers and have burnt them off?.


Maybe I have the same problem. Whatever is WAAAAAY too salty or spicy for my wife is usually just perfect for me.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I use them for jerky I make from ground elk. I like it. But like Critter said it's not strong enough. I pretty much ditch the measurements and do my own thing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I would like to thank Goob for this one. I really have liked P.S. Seasoning. there product is amazing. I have tried High country a few times, and I am not very impressed. to bland!

https://www.psseasoning.com/


----------

